
Post-coronavirus, 'normal' travel may not resume until 2023 - 9nGQluzmnq3M
https://www.executivetraveller.com/news/post-coronavirus-normal-travel-may-not-resume-until-2023
======
adelHBN
Our neighbor is a private pilot, and he is totally shut down. People that
could fly in their own planes are not flying, let alone people that need to
use common airlines.

